# Chch newbies



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Having been here for about 3 weeks now (coming over on a residents visa with my wife and 4 month old son) i can honestly say we LOVE Christchurch! It is a large city by NZ standards but it is so easy to get around, everywhere seems like a 15-20 min drive. From the city to the suburbs to the beach to the mountains, its so easy to get around! The roads are so wide lol! Having lived in London for the past 9 years it is like a dream come true! Only downside so far is things are more expensive than uk such as food, electrical and electronic stuff, but thats just something we will have to get used to.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

That's great. Welcome to New Zealand.


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey epicgb,

Most of my family are from ChCh. We were there last April and I found it very different since the quake. I used to go there most holidays. My family are mainly Redcliffs, Sumner, town centre and up north in Leithfield. Needless to say they are apart from Leithfield getting their homes re built. With the rebuild its looking like it'll be quite the vibrant city or more so than it was. I have to say I really missed the old market and art centre which was destroyed by the quake.

we are hoping to move back from the UK this year (Well immigrate for my husband) but will more than likely be north island bound due to my husbands job.


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeh, the CBD is still a bit of a building site and some of the roads in the suburbs test the suspension but it is still like a dream compared to getting around the UK, especially London. You really dont realise how well off you are in Chch, I mean 4 LANE ROADS?!!? Roads in the suburbs wide enough to let 2 cars pass and a car parked on each side?!!? Bicycle lanes that are wide enough to accomodate a car!?!? Oh and people at Malls actually respect the mother/baby parking spots! When you say excuse me to someone they actually acknowledge you and move out of the way. I had honestly forgotten what manners was like having lived in London so long!


----------

